# ? about combat gauze



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2009)

I am down range right now and limited on my ability to research for myself. does anyone know if u can remove CG from is original packaging and reseal it without losing any of its effectiveness.


----------



## Brooklynben (Apr 2, 2009)

"effectiveness"?  - a wide question - the easy/obvious answers are that the gauze won't be as clean or sterile as it was in it's original packaging and it will begin to degrade faster (over a long period of time) because of it's exposure of oxygen and possibly humidity.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't know but I can look it up for you. Be safe out there.

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey bro. first of all, almost ALL of the CG i know of, to include the quickclot and celox versions, are under a pretty weird recall/no use warning right now. That fact aside, no, the manufacturer states that it's use is "open and apply", it should not be stored in another container after opening its original packaging.

On a side note- why would you do that anyway? do you have a specific need for a different package?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2009)

firemedic- thank you for taking the time to do some research and find solid information. 
am -the only official recall i know of is of the celox. You ask why, the eternal hunt for smaller, lighter, and faster. i am trying to improve on the old trick of  two kerlix s-folded into a toilet paper tube with an ace bandage wrapped around then hemcon(still in package because it is chitosin based) circumferential place lastly vacuum sealed. two fit perfectly in an m-4 mag pouch. try it at your next LTT. ps if you have an official message of recall for z-med combat gauze please forward it to me.
other dude- "what?"


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ill check that out man- i havent ever actually rolled with that, but ill slap some kits together and see how it works. As for the recall, ill get my ducks in a row and email you here in a couple days. im gonna send along some pretty cool stuff we got for blood splatter too- hypoallergenic and non-fucking-stingy, you spray it into eyes, mouth, mucous membranes and its proven to kill 99.5+ percent blood borne pathogens to include the HIV.

Keep your head down, ill get on that stuff here in a day or so. 

ps- i re-read other dudes stuff, and i dont get it either.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> Ill check that out man- i havent ever actually rolled with that, but ill slap some kits together and see how it works. As for the recall, ill get my ducks in a row and email you here in a couple days. im gonna send along some pretty cool stuff we got for blood splatter too- hypoallergenic and non-fucking-stingy, you spray it into eyes, mouth, mucous membranes and its proven to kill 99.5+ percent blood borne pathogens to include the HIV.
> 
> Keep your head down, ill get on that stuff here in a day or so.
> 
> ps- i re-read other dudes stuff, and i dont get it either.


`

A.M. We (the squad) just staoked that stuff on the M.I.C.U.'s. Myclens is some go stuff but hopefully I will not have to use it. Both of you guys be safe out there. Wish I were there.

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 5, 2009)

yea, it seems pretty awesome. We got to test it out cause we all called bullshit when our med support said it didnt sting at all. But yea, good times. 

AND, sunny, its very small. AND black, which makes it exponentially more high speed.


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 26, 2009)

was at the last TCCC committee meeting back in april. didnt hear a thing about CG being recalled.  as far as prepackaging your own CG idk. any luck amlove.  im about to start training the folks up here on how to work out of their i-faks so that would be good to know.  wonder if narescue has any plans to prepackage it like there s rolled gauze they sale

http://www.narescue.com/S-Rolled-Gauze-P23C3.aspx


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 28, 2009)

Sunny said:


> I am down range right now and limited on my ability to research for myself. does anyone know if u can remove CG from is original packaging and reseal it without losing any of its effectiveness.



Should be fine as long as it's kept dry.  Anecdotal reports say that Combat Gauze left out of the package does not lose effectiveness even after weeks of exposure as long as it's kept dry.


----------



## txpj007 (Aug 28, 2009)

DoctorDoom said:


> Should be fine as long as it's kept dry.  Anecdotal reports say that Combat Gauze left out of the package does not lose effectiveness even after weeks of exposure as long as it's kept dry.



i agree you would want to keep it dry just as you do all your med gear.  i would especially be worried with CG as it reacts to moisture.  as far as taking it out to compress to reduce size the only thing i would say is if you are going to you could use a food sealer.  However, i just saw a new variation and it looks like it is being packaged differently.  looks small enough for me.  

http://www.tacmedics.com/sections/r.../combat_gauze_training_guide_zmt077_final.pdf


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 29, 2009)

the packages they come in are pretty small nowadays, but I imagine if you're using gloves and keeping it dry, and as you said, vacuum-sealing it, it should be fine.  I don't have a need to get THAT small though, so I don't know form first-hand experience.  I may try that trick with the TP roll, though.  sounds slick.  got any pics?


----------

